# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Κάσου [Historic photos of Kasos]

## confused

Κάσος 1913, το λιμάνι του Εμπορειού. 


Κάσος (άγνωστη χρονολογία, υποθέτω '20 - 30) "Μπούκα"

----------


## Leo

Φίλε confused, το nick name σου είναι αληθινά confusing!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ που έβαλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες εδώ. Είναι εκπληκτικές :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Κάσος 1913, το λιμάνι του Εμπορειού. 
> 
> Κάσος (άγνωστη χρονολογία, υποθέτω '20 - 30) "Μπούκα"


Το λιμανι της Κασου λεγεται Φρυ οχι Εμπορειος ... Απο οτι βλεπω στη πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο με το σημερινο .. Φατσα απεναντι φαινετε καθαρα η Καρπαθος και η Αρκασσα .....

----------


## helatros68

Τα παλια χρονια τα πλοια σταματουσαν εξω απο την μπουκα στο Φρυ και η αποεπιβιβασης γινοταν με βαρκες. Στην συνεχεια το λιμανι ηταν ο Εμπορειος (πολυ κοντα στο Φρυ). Το τωρινο λιμανι ειναι σε διαφορετικη θεση και ειναι στο Φρυ.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  πατριώτη  ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ,  η  πρώτη  φωτογραφία  πρέπει  να  είναι  τέλη  δεκαετίας  50  με  αρχάς  δεκαετίας  60  γιατί  νομίζω  ότι  το  καραβάκι  που  απεικονίζεται  είναι  το  ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ  του  Κ. Διαμαντή,  που  έδρασε  εκείνη  την  εποχή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Photograph of _(Fry) Kasos_ in 1961. In 1961, _Fry_ had 483 inhabitants and the whole island 1422.

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

The Kassiotes participated actively in the war of 1821 and had one of the most active navies, along with Ydra, Spetses and Psara. The Protocol of March 19, 1829 designated _Kasos_ as the seat  of the _Governor of the South Aegean Sporades_ of the Hellenic Republic. But the London Protocol awarded Kasos and other islands to the Ottoman Empire in exchange for Evoia! At that time, Kasos has about 8500 inhabitants

Many inhabitants of Kasos left for Australia and the USA in the period 1905-45 where there are large communities and organizations. These days, third generation Kassiote-Australians and Kassiote-Americans come back and visit the island with great pride!

Kasos 1961.jpg

----------


## asotos

Α!ΡΕ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΣΟΣ-ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ,,ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΟ Η ΑΡΚΑΣΑ,,,ΠΟΣΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΤΕ...ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟFF TOPIC

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is *Elli* in Fry (Kasos) around 1983 from a German photographer http://www.flickr.com/photos/pndlmn/...islands/page2/

Elli in Kasos 1983.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Αν και έχει ήδη ανέβει στο:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...CA%DC%F3%EF%F2

την ξανανεβάζω μιας και βρήκα μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο "Κασσιανή". 
Κατά τη λεζάντα το πλοίο (540 τόνων) ήταν Ρωσικής κατασκευής, ανήκε στον Μηνά Τσαμπουνιάρη, είχε την Αιγυπτιακή σημαία και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πορτ Σαιντ- Κάσος από το 1923 έως το 1927:
Kasos_001.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτό στο λιμανάκι της Μπούκας τη δεκαετία του 1930. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο?

Kasos_002.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν και έχει ήδη ανέβει στο:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...CA%DC%F3%EF%F2
> 
> την ξανανεβάζω μιας και βρήκα μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο "Κασσιανή". 
> Κατά τη λεζάντα το πλοίο (540 τόνων) ήταν Ρωσικής κατασκευής, ανήκε στον Μηνά Τσαμπουνιάρη, είχε την Αιγυπτιακή σημαία και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πορτ Σαιντ- Κάσος από το 1923 έως το 1927:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46122


This is rare. never before seen or heard of such a ship!

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω, το περίφημο Fiume της Adriatica  :Very Happy: 




> Μια ακόμη φωτό στο λιμανάκι της Μπούκας τη δεκαετία του 1930. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46123

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη φωτό στο λιμανάκι της Μπούκας τη δεκαετία του 1930. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46123


Indeed this is the Adriatica's _Fiume_. Compare to these two photos and also read _Fiume's_ history in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...94&postcount=4

Fiume.jpgFiume 1929.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν και έχει ήδη ανέβει στο:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...CA%DC%F3%EF%F2
> 
> την ξανανεβάζω μιας και βρήκα μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο "Κασσιανή". 
> Κατά τη λεζάντα το πλοίο (540 τόνων) ήταν Ρωσικής κατασκευής, ανήκε στον Μηνά Τσαμπουνιάρη, είχε την Αιγυπτιακή σημαία και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πορτ Σαιντ- Κάσος από το 1923 έως το 1927:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46122


Σπουδαία ανακάλυψη gtogias, εκανε ενα δρομολόγιο που εξυπηρετούσε τη πολυπληθή τότε κασιώτικη παροικία του Πορτ Σαιντ. 




> Υποθέτω, το περίφημο Fiume της Adriatica


Σωστά, στο blog http://kasiotokouseli.blogspot.com/αναφέρει: 


> ΤΟ 1911 Οταν οι Ιταλοι κατελαβαν την Κασο το νησι ειχε
> 6000,το μισο ακριβως αριθμο πριν το ολοκαυτωμα,τοτε
> υπηρχε μονιμη ακτοπλοικη συνδεση που εκτελουσε το ιταλικο ατμοπλοιο ΦΙΟΥΜΕ,

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σωστά, στο blog http://kasiotokouseli.blogspot.com/αναφέρει: 
> ΤΟ 1911 Οταν οι Ιταλοι κατελαβαν την Κασο το νησι ειχε
> 6000,το μισο ακριβως αριθμο πριν το ολοκαυτωμα,τοτε
> υπηρχε μονιμη ακτοπλοικη συνδεση που εκτελουσε το ιταλικο ατμοπλοιο ΦΙΟΥΜΕ,


Alla file Arh, to _Fiume_ ftiaxthke to 1926!  Kapoio allo 0a htan auto
  pou anaferei to blog

----------


## nikitask86

> Μια ακόμη φωτό στο λιμανάκι της Μπούκας τη δεκαετία του 1930. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46123


Είναι το ιταλικό το Fiume!

----------

